# Hospital billing for Blood transfusion



## kumeena (May 2, 2014)

Should we use 36430 or any code in that family with P codes.( P9010 thru P905 Blood products)
in hospital blood doron room (Out pt clinical setting). Physician (Hematologist) ordered and it was administed by RN (IV infusion) and physician document the final discharge notes also.

How about the iron infusion. (J code) Is it same above?

Please clarify

Thank you


----------



## atheri992 (May 5, 2014)

I code for a hospital outpatient infusion center that handles blood transfusions and iron infusions. From what I see for the transfusions, you are correct and a 36430 is used in addition to charges for compatibility testing (CPT starting at 86920), blood screening ( 86850) and typing (CPT starting at 86900), the actual blood product (the P code), as well as the routine venipuncture (36415)to draw the blood to test it.  At our hospital, blood transfusions are charged once no matter if it takes 2 hours or 6 hours.

On the iron infusions, I am assuming you mean the iron sucrose?? If this is the case, you would charge for the sucrose itself, the therapeutic infusion administration based on time (unlike my transfusion example above that only charges once) , and usually there's a charge I see for normal saline, and then the DX usually requires the iron deficiency code along with an additional code (if Medicare) to say that oral iron supplements don't work due to intestinal malabsorption (579.9) and/or if they have anemia in Chronic Kidney Disease or similar, etc. 

I don't do all the charges by myself, but I am telling you what I see based on all the lab additions, etc. 

Hope this helps!
Angela


----------



## kumeena (May 8, 2014)

Thank you Angela. We decided to use 36415 & 36430 for blood transfusion and Iron infusion (J2916)  we are going to use 96365 & 96366 (If it is more than one hour .

Thank you once again.


----------



## LMerwin (Jul 28, 2016)

*billing for blood transfusions*

Does anyone know how hospitals are reimbursed for blood transfusions if patient is transferred while getting a blood transfusion? Who gets reimbursed, the starting hospital or the transferring hospital or both??


----------

